# paper faced bead warranty



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I was just reading no coat and usg warranty info and found both companys warranty their bead against edge cracks. Has anyone ever tried to contact either company with a warranty issue. I was just wondering if they actually stood behind warranty or found a reason to get out of paying. And if anyone actually knew they warranted their bead against cracking.


----------

